# للبيع شقة 86م بعمارات الظباط بزهراء مدينة نصردور تانى عقد نهائى سوبر لوكس



## Waseetk_Estate (9 مارس 2013)

*شقة 86م بعمارات ضباط القوات المسلحة بزهراء مدينة نصر سوبر لوكس شقه دورتانى بحريه اماميه عقد نهائى
مميزة جدا فيو رائع جدا 
مكونة من 2 غرفة نوم + 2 ريسبشن + مطبخ + حمام 
المطلوب 250**000جنيه مائتين واربعون الف جنيه مصرى فقط قابل للتفاوض

**شركة وسيطك انفراد بلا حــــــــــــدود" دائما فى خدمتكم "
**  للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
**  كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيطك

**  شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
**  كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
**  Waseetk Company for real estate marketing and service business
**  Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
بسام الهوارى/01010700204
خالد احمد /01019502420*​ *ت.مكتب 24715670-00202**  
[email protected]
العنوان : 20عبدالعزيزعيسى, المنطقه التاسعه,خلف بيتزاهت , مدينه  نصر, القاهرة
  المعاينة مجانية*​ ​


----------

